# Autotrail Factory



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been invited to their factory for a repair in two weeks time in Grimsby. Anyone know if they have an overnight facility or will I have to find somewhere local to camp?

Thanks


----------



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

you should be ok now problem lorrys park over night there right outside the factory


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You park on the factory premises,, The end of the car park is designated for vans.. Maybe because so many are going back (did I say that out load ! lol)... There are some electric hook up's on the wall..
Just turn in and go left to the end of the building, security man will come out and just check.. Bit noisy with all the traffic over on the main road. I arrived at about 10pm and just bedded down for the night.
Tea room there for during the day and they will give you wifi access if you ask.. Bus stop to Grimsby just across road.

Been there twice with my 2012 Apache !


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

tonka said:


> You park on the factory premises,, The end of the car park is designated for vans.. Maybe because so many are going back (did I say that out load ! lol)... There are some electric hook up's on the wall..
> Just turn in and go left to the end of the building, security man will come out and just check.. Bit noisy with all the traffic over on the main road. I arrived at about 10pm and just bedded down for the night.
> Tea room there for during the day and they will give you wifi access if you ask.. Bus stop to Grimsby just across road.
> 
> Been there twice with my 2012 Apache !


Thanks Steve, hope it won't be an all day thing. Just having the sat nav changed.

bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just two quick questions Steve, did they keep you waiting around all day, and could you go in and see the production line working.

bob


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

First trip I waited, out of choice... They have a "tea room" and usually the freewifi is on, if not just ask reception / service dept. Cafe on the same industrial estate is just up the road..

You can get a bus into town, stops almost outside...


I say first trip as they needed it longer and we were going away, second trip I left it there for a week...

No offer of seeing the factory, I guess that needs to be arranged and could be time consuming for just 1 or 2 people.. BUT you can ask..


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Hospitality*

The staff met us in car park, listened to complaints about sat/nav system, tried for themselves and agreed to swap for new, as I had driven 150 miles to get there ! After 2 hrs reading mags and drinking tea, job done. Shown how it works and sent on our way.
Not at all a bad experience and satisfied, Auto-Trail do listen to customers and deal directly with them.
Could never say the same about Brownhills when I dealt with them.
Never again !.


----------

